# Autostart im Kontext eines bestimmten users



## RealScorp (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 

also ich bin noch ein recht windows-gewöhnter linux neuling, und habe mir aber jetzt mal mit Suse9.0 versucht nen alten Rechner mit einem BNC, TS-Server, webserver, mysql usw auszustatten um meinen Hauptrechner zu entlasten. 
Klappt auch alles recht gut, aber jetzt zu meiner Frage. 
Es wird ja überall geschrieben, dass man serverprogramme wie zb ftp oder irc-BNC nie als root ausführen soll was ja auch durchaus verständlich ist. 

Wenn ich jetzt einen Autostart einrichten will dann habe ich bis jetzt immer ein script das einfach per "cd ./home/user/" und "./start" das programm aufruft, in /etc/init.d/rc3.d gesteckt, bzw einen link dazu. 

Wie kann ich jetzt einrichten, dass der dieses Script nur als ein bestimmter benutzer ausführt und nicht als root? 

Vielen Dank im vorraus schonmal!


----------

